# What do you think of Keanu Reeves' Acting Ability?



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

As above..............

I always thought he was better than what many people say. His best role may have been in The Gift.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I find him a good actor, and I tend to like the movies he's in


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate (May 24, 2015)

With the exception of the John Wick movies, which were surprisingly entertaining, I cringe whenever one of his movies comes on (and yes, that includes the first Matrix movie). That doesn't make me too popular with the wife, though, as he is one of her celebrity crushes.


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

Might try the Little Buddha though I have not seen it in aeons. Perhaps outside the romance/thriller he might click in this one. Well, maybe not. I tend to judge acting ability on whether an actor/actress is making me aware they are acting (self consciousness) and if I am become aware that I am not aware I have seen a good actor. There is one who is famous but a terrible actor. I won't name him as no use in this forum.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Very good and sincere...Also I alwayxs root 4 a Virgo...


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Reeves' acting is hard to judge to me. He doesn't emote the same way that you'd expect others to. I think that's why he seems bad to some (many), but then I think maybe it could just be the way he (or the character) is. The real (or good) acting doesn't necessarily need to push all the right buttons.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2020)

He can be a little wooden and seems to have a limited range of emotions, but he's a huge animal lover and seems like a very kind person, so he gets bonus points for those traits!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2020)

Excellent in Bill and Ted.

Liked him in Constantine, The Lake House, Devils Advocate and Point Break.

Not a fan of The Matrix


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Here's a funny and not-so-flattering clip of his acting here:






Here's an example of his better acting moments:


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

starred in the best feel-good teen movie of the 80s


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bwv 1080 said:


> starred in the best feel-good teen movie of the 80s


Feel-good movie? I found it depressing as hell.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Bulldog said:


> Feel-good movie? I found it depressing as hell.


was joking, but it is a great film


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

His acting "Style" is awful.

Still, I haven't seen him ruin a film yet.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

Really stiff actor, but I do like several of his films. I can't wait for John Wick 4! Speed was the first I remember and it was cool.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2020)

I don't mind Reeves; I did enjoy him in "*Something's Gotta Give*" with Nicholson and Keaton - though I didn't believe for a minute that a handsome young 'doctor' would fall for a woman over 55!! Nicholson likes 20-somethings and Reeves likes them over-55. Altogether not much more than absolute trivia for a film.


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

He's good as a lead man. Not so much if you want him to be supporting actor, a character actor (unless it's a stoner-type a la Bill and Ted), or in a leading role that requires dynamic range in acting. His strength is that he's got the 'it' factor and can carry a movie on his charisma, as quirky as it may seem to some. 

He's not any where near my favorite actors but he's like a modern version of Elliott Gould. Opinions will always be divided because of his quirks and uncritical movie goers will continue to decry his performances and insist that he 'cannot act.' His interesting performance in Branagh's Much Ado About Nothing puts this silly theory to rest as he's one of the few living actors who can say he brought something somewhat novel to Shakespeare.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

I have always found his acting dreadful except when he was playing a "surfer type dude." Not withstanding, I have enjoyed many of his movies IN SPITE of him. I always marveled at how he got so many great roles in so many good movies being as bad as he was. 

I always wondered who was the worst "big name" actor of all time? Was it Keanu or William Shatner. I always gave the nod to Keanu because I never got the feeling that he knew how bad of an actor he was and took himself very seriously as an actor. Where at least Shatner has a sense of humor about his poor acting abilities (ie: Directing scene in a movie called "Showtime." A movie with Eddie Murphy and Robert De Niro).

With all that said, I must say that in the past 10 years, it seems he took he a few acting lessons and has added 1 or 2 dimensions to his rigidly steel-like, 1 dimensional acting abilities. I have also heard from multiple sources that he is a very hard working actor in that he will do anything he can to "make a scene work." So, on a personal level, he seems very admiral. His acting abilities however.....


V


----------



## brunumb (Dec 8, 2017)

Varick said:


> I always wondered who was the worst "big name" actor of all time? Was it Keanu or William Shatner.


Harrison Ford must surely be a nominee at least.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

brunumb said:


> Harrison Ford must surely be a nominee at least.


Harrison Ford is thespian light years ahead of those two. And what in the world was bad with his performance as Han Solo? One of the saving graces (acting wise - besides Alec Guinness of course) in those movies.

V


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Han Solo goes to a restaurant and orders a steak. The waiter asked how tender he’d like his steak to be.
Han said “Make it Chewie.”


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Flamme said:


> Han Solo goes to a restaurant and orders a steak. The waiter asked how tender he'd like his steak to be.
> Han said "Make it Chewie."


Or Han says impatiently "Just make it, Chewie"


----------



## Aliputera (Jul 7, 2020)

He's no Pacino but no one can play Neo or Wick as good as him


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I was just watching a movie starring both Pacino and Reeves - Devil's Advocate. Reeves holds his own just fine.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Keanu is variable. If he connects with the story/character, he’s fine. Otherwise, he can be awful.


----------

